
Linus Torvalds Rant on Media commit causes user space to misbahave - jeremynixon
https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/12/23/75
======
solveforall
Title is certainly weird -- his rant did not cause the user space to
misbehave, the bad commit did.

Seems like he is having a very bad day. Still, I'm glad I'm not skilled enough
to even attempt to work on the Linux kernel. I feel sad that others might be
scared away, but maybe that's keeping the quality up.

------
alexandrerond
2012 well known rant...

